# Adding Protein to Muffins??



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

So last night I made a batch of 1/2ww blueberry muffins, DS LOVED them







Makes me very happy that he loves my baking, but I'm wondering if there's something I can add to them to up the protein in them?? DS ate 1.5 muffins for breakfast and didn't want anything else, so I need to up the nutritional levels. Any ideas??


----------



## beccaboomom (May 22, 2005)

You could add a scoop of protien powder to the recipe. You might have to add a tiny bit more liquid also. I've used both whey protien and soy protien when doing this.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i think beefing up the nutritional quality in general, not just the protein count, is what is important. lots of protein powders are made from isolated soy protein or some other highly processed, poorly digested, low nutrient protein. here is what i would do:

use 100% whole grain flour. if you add a little more whole grain each time you bake it, by the time you get to 100%, your family will be used to it. for optimum nutrition, use a mix of whole wheat and other grains, such as rye, barley, quinua, rice, whatever. this works best ifyou have your own grain mill so that you can make flour out of whatever grains you want. flour is most nutritious when it is ground fresh, so you might want to look into buying one.

add ground nuts and seeds (sunflower, flax, sesame, whatever) to your flour for protein and fat

use free range organic eggs if you use eggs in your cooking. you can also use bananas instead of eggs to up the fruit content

use organic whole milk if you use milk

use cold pressed olive, grapeseed, or coconut oil instead of vegetable oil. or use organic butter instead of margarine

add in rolled oats to your batter and sprinkle them on top

add more fruit!

you can grate carrots, beets, zucchini, and other veggies to make muffins. they taste really good.

use sucanat and/or blackstrap molasses instead of white sugar

oh yea, you can also add organic dry milk powder to your muffins to up the nutritional count.

im sure there are other things im not thinking of. you can hide lots of nutritious things in muffin batter! i make vegan muffins from fresh ground whole wheat/rice/quinoa/rye flour, with bananas, cranberries, ground flax, molassess, ground sesame seeds, oats, coconut oil, rice milk,and sucanat. my toddler loves them!


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

you can add pureed kidney beans and it gives the muffins a sweet flavor too


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Molly Katzen adds ricotta cheese to muffins: Ricotta Lemon muffins . You could adapt the idea to your favorite recipes.


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

maybe try adding hemp flur or hemp seeds, it will give the muffins a nutty flavor.


----------



## HeatherG (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma*
use cold pressed olive, grapeseed, or coconut oil instead of vegetable oil. or use organic butter instead of margarine

I Just learned about the benefits of coconut oil....do you find it tastes like coconut when subing coconut oil in for lets say canola oil?

I have a BBMuffin recipe that I LOVE with BS Molasses that has 1/2 cup of canola oil, do you think it would be cocanutty?


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

How about making peanut butter muffins or adding nuts to the blueberry muffins?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: Great ideas mamas!


----------

